# Bob sykes



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

So far its been an uneventful night of fishing a couple of white trout and a salt water cat and some ladyfish but the night is still young


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

final report from last night ended up with the same from the first report two white trout one salt cat and a guy next to us caught a little sharpnose but unfortunately no monsters were caught maybe next time.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

any spanish?


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Not that i saw i walked down a couple to to peak and see if anybody had anything different but pretty mich everybody got skunked im headed back tonight ill keep you posted


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

flex said:


> any spanish?


They usually start coming in at the end of July and really turn on in August. The beach pier has the spanish bite right now, and probably ft pickens as well.


----------

